# moving to Durango next week(ish)!



## laurenS147

Hi,

I just introduced myself in the introduction thread, and told a little bit about myself, but for you who didn't see it: hi. I'm Lauren. I'm a 32 year-old teacher, moving to Durango within the next two weeks. I'm bringing along my little boy, Caden, who will be attending the school where I will be teaching. Neither one of us speak Spanish. I currently live in Texas, where I just sold my house and resigned from my teaching position in a little bitty town outside of Dallas. I'm nervous, overwhelmed, and excited. I've googled every variation of "things you should know about moving to Mexico" but I haven't found anything very useful; it's mainly generic information. I have so many questions about customs and do's and don'ts, but I don't want to overwhelm the director of the school with my questions, so I decided to try my luck here. So. Anyone around here live in or around Durango City? I'd love to get in contact with you!

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8

How do you expect to support your self?
What permit/visa will you enter Mexico?
Are you driving and have a car in Durango?
Did the school start the work permit process?
Have you been to Durango before and know housing prices?
I can't imagine moving to a town with no knowledge of Spanish.
Hope everything works out OK for you and JR............


----------



## laurenS147

Hi-

I'm assuming you are talking about financially supporting myself? That will be taken care of by the school where I'll be working- The American School of Durango. They are providing me with furnished housing and I'll be getting 30% of my check in pesos, at a Mexican bank, and 70% in usd, paid to my bank in the states. I'm selling my car, but the school is within walking distance of our apartment, and that is located in the city center, so we will walk and/or take a bus or taxi. (I suppose.) The school has taken care of pretty much all the documentation. I have our authorization letters for my work visa and his student visas; our interviews are tomorrow....and nope- I've never been to Durango!


----------



## chicois8

Welcome to Mexico and have a wonderful adventure, send posts on your new beginings .....suerte


----------



## Isla Verde

laurenS147 said:


> Hi-
> 
> I'm assuming you are talking about financially supporting myself? That will be taken care of by the school where I'll be working- The American School of Durango. They are providing me with furnished housing and I'll be getting 30% of my check in pesos, at a Mexican bank, and 70% in usd, paid to my bank in the states. I'm selling my car, but the school is within walking distance of our apartment, and that is located in the city center, so we will walk and/or take a bus or taxi. (I suppose.) The school has taken care of pretty much all the documentation. I have our authorization letters for my work visa and his student visas; our interviews are tomorrow....and nope- I've never been to Durango!


I know the American School in Mexico City is one of the finest private schools in the city, so I imagine the same is true of your new employer. It sounds like they know how to take care of their teachers and have made their move to Mexico as painless as possible.


----------



## ElPaso2012

I'm not sure how many people on the forum live in Durango, if any, but I've been looking at Durango as a possible destination so had these items bookmarked. 

One of the regular posters here provided a link to VivaNuncios which has classified rental ads for a number of Mexican Cities including Durango. There were several pages of them. Many of the ads had multiple pictures of the apartments and houses for rent. It should give you a good idea of what people will be asking for rent. Google Translate will do a more than acceptable job of translating them into English. There is a Google map under the listing information for each rental property shown but of the dozen or so ads I viewed the Google map showed the exact same location. 

Durango seems to pretty well thoroughly covered by Street View now in Google Maps if you want to get an up close look at the city, something I always find useful. A couple of the apartment ads mention landmarks I was able to find using Search Nearby to get a general idea of the neighborhood. 

You've probably checked out the Wiki article about Durango if not there it is.

Finally, the Mexican Tourism Board publishes a great website about popular Mexican destinations. The articles are promotional in nature but very well written and researched. Their section on Durango will give you some idea of the nearby attractions in the city and nearby. The photography is unfailingly good here. 

Well, good luck. Anyone who had enough of a sense of adventure to line up a job and actually make the leap will probably be just fine. Just be yourself, be friendly, and use the same precautions you would in any large city.


----------



## ElPaso2012

Regarding the culture itself, if you want a really in depth look at modern Mexican society Woodrow Wilson Center for Scholars has this publication: "Mexico: A Middle Class Society (Poor no more - Developed not yet)". 

It's in PDF format which makes it easy to download and print if needed. Lots of insight in this publication.


----------



## Marishka

ElPaso2012 said:


> You've probably checked out the Wiki article about Durango if not there it is.


I really like that panoramic photo in the Wikipedia article. Check it out in the largest size.

I thought the section about the immigrants who have settled in Durango from so many different countries was especially interesting.

_Northern Mexico Handbook_ also has some good information about Durango, although it is dated, as it was published in 1994.

There are several pages of information about the more than 100 films that have used the area around Durango as a location setting. So many movie directors have favored Durango because the weather is consistently sunny most of the year and the quality of light is excellent, because there are plenty of areas where there are no power lines in sight, making it suitable for films that are set in the past, and because it’s inexpensive to hire labor and acting extras. The guide tells you how to get to the movie sets that are still intact.

There’s a list of 39 of the more memorable films shot partially or entirely in the Durango vicinity starring actors such as John Wayne, Burt Lancaster, Clark Gable, Audrey Hepburn, Robert Wagner, Hugh O’Brien, Debra Paget, Jane Russell, Robert Ryan, Dana Andrews, Robert Mitchum, Audie Murphy, Chuck Connors, Charlton Heston, Richard Harris, James Coburn, Dean Martin, Kirk Douglas, Shelley Winters, Telly Savalas, Glenn Ford, Inger Stevens, William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Rock Hudson, Lee J. Cobb, Robert Duvall, Maureen O’Hara, Richard Boone, Sidney Poitier, Harry Belafonte, Ruby Dee, Dean Brian Keith, Dennis Hopper, Rita Hayworth, Kris Kristofferson, Slim Pickens, James Coburn, George Kennedy, Rod Taylor, Eddie Albert, Ida Lupino, Oliver Reed, Lee Marvin, Kay Lenz, Nick Nolte, Tuesday Weld, Jack Nicholson, Mary Steenburgen, Martin Sheen, Harvey Keitel, Rod Steiger, Dennis Quaid, Michael Douglas, Kathleen Turner, Danny DeVito, Richard Gere, Julie Christie, Gene Hackman, Jan Fonda, Gregory Peck, Kevin Costner, Anthony Quinn, Sally Kirkland, Paul Newman, and John Cusack. 

Bob Dylan and Ringo Starr were also in movies shot in Durango. In fact, Bob Dylan also wrote the score for _Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid_. His classic song "Knockin' on Heaven's Door" was written for that film.

There's a sidebar about B. Traven, who wrote _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre_. According to FBI files and Scotland Yard, Berick Traven Torvan was born in a Polish section of Germany and accepted a government office in the Bavarian Socialist Republic. He was sentenced to death after the BSR was overthrown, but escaped, later boarding a Norwegian freighter which took him to Tampico. He spent the rest of his life writing in Mexico, mostly in the state of Tamaulipas. Expats often seem to have an interesting past, don’t they?

There's also some information about the Huicot cultures, the three principal groups being the Tepehuán, the Huichol, and Cora. It says that corn, deer and peyote form a mystic trinity in the Huichol tradition. They can get the first two in their Sierra Madre homeland, but they make an annual trip to Real de Catorce, San Luis Potosi to gather the peyote. They have a sacred deer hunt in May, and a _maíz tostado_ (toasted corn) ceremony is held in June. (Kind of on topic—I just saw a beautiful buck out in my front yard!)

This is what the guide says about popular foods in Durango:


> A famous local specialty is _caldillo durangueño_, a thick soup made with small pieces of dried venison (or beef) and chile strips. _Gorditas_, thick corn tortillas stuffed with a choice of beans, cheese, _picadillo_ (chopped meat-and-chile salad)), egg, potatoes, and other fillings are also quite popular. Other local delicacies include _asado de puerco_ (pork in a sauce of tomatillo and _chile verde_), _quesadilla durangueña_, (flour tortillas filled with melted cheese and chorizo) _calabaza/biznaga cubierto_ (crystallized squash or barrel cactus—eaten as sweets), and _dulces de almendra_ (almond sweets)


It says there are a number of restaurants in restored colonial buildings on Calle Negrete near the cathedral.

Enjoy your new home, Lauren!


----------



## ElPaso2012

Marishka said:


> I really like that panoramic photo in the Wikipedia article. Check it out in the largest size.
> 
> I thought the section about the immigrants who have settled in Durango from so many different countries was especially interesting.
> 
> _Northern Mexico Handbook_ also has some good information about Durango, although it is dated, as it was published in 1994.
> 
> There’s a list of 39 of the more memorable films shot partially or entirely in the Durango vicinity starring actors such as John Wayne, Burt Lancaster, Clark Gable, Audrey Hepburn, Robert Wagner, Hugh O’Brien, Debra Paget, Jane Russell, Robert Ryan, Dana Andrews, Robert Mitchum, Audie Murphy, Chuck Connors, Charlton Heston, Richard Harris, James Coburn, Dean Martin, Kirk Douglas, Shelley Winters, Telly Savalas, Glenn Ford, Inger Stevens, William Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Rock Hudson, Lee J. Cobb, Robert Duvall, Maureen O’Hara, Richard Boone, Sidney Poitier, Harry Belafonte, Ruby Dee, Dean Brian Keith, Dennis Hopper, Rita Hayworth, Kris Kristofferson, Slim Pickens, James Coburn, George Kennedy, Rod Taylor, Eddie Albert, Ida Lupino, Oliver Reed, Lee Marvin, Kay Lenz, Nick Nolte, Tuesday Weld, Jack Nicholson, Mary Steenburgen, Martin Sheen, Harvey Keitel, Rod Steiger, Dennis Quaid, Michael Douglas, Kathleen Turner, Danny DeVito, Richard Gere, Julie Christie, Gene Hackman, Jan Fonda, Gregory Peck, Kevin Costner, Anthony Quinn, Sally Kirkland, Paul Newman, and John Cusack.


Thanks. That's in the handbook? I have a feeling some of my favorite movies are on that list.


----------



## Longford

The offer must have been very good, to lure you to Durango. 

Here's what the U.S. Department of State Travel Warning for Mexico says, about Durango (the state, and the city):



> Durango: You should defer non-essential travel to the state of Durango, except the city of Durango where you should exercise caution. Cartel violence and highway lawlessness are a continuing security concern. Several areas in the state continue to experience high rates of violence and remain volatile and unpredictable. The Mexican government deployed troops in March 2013 to quell TCO violence in the La Laguna area, which is comprised of the cities of Gomez Palacio and Lerdo in the state of Durango and the city of Torreon in the state of Coahuila. Of particular safety concern are casinos, sportsbooks, or other gambling establishments and adult entertainment establishments, which USG personnel are not permitted to frequent. USG personnel may not travel outside the city of Durango and must abide by a curfew of 1 a.m. to 6 a.m. within a secured venue.


Source: http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/tw/tw_6033.html

Best of luck.


----------



## ElPaso2012

Nothing in that bulletin would prevent me from moving there. I don't go to cassinos or adult entertainment establishments. Besides, it just advises "caution" in the City of Durango. I doubt if the OP will have any problems there with crime if she takes the advice of the other people working at her school.


----------



## Marishka

ElPaso2012 said:


> Thanks. That's in the handbook? I have a feeling some of my favorite movies are on that list.


Yes, that's in the handbook. The first film shot on location in Durango was _White Feather_ in 1956. It starred Robert Wagner, Hugh O'Brien, and Debra Paget (I never see her name without remembering her bravely leaping into that volcano to appease the island gods in the 1951 remake of _Bird of Paradise_ :lol. That film and the following year's _The Tall Men_, starring Clark Gable, Robert Ryan, and Jane Russell, started the trend of making movies in Durango. Many Mexican films have also been shot on location in Durango.

Here's a list of some of the films:

_White Feather
The Tall Men
Comanche
The Wonderful Country
The Unforgiven
Geronimo
Major Dundee
The Sons of Katie Elder
The War Wagon
Hour of the Gun
The Scalphunters
Day of the Evil Gun
Five Card Stud
The Wild Bunch
A Man Called Horse
The Undefeated
Chisum
Lawman
Big Jake
Buck and the Preacher
Something Big
Kid Blue
The Wrath of God
Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid
Cahill, U.S. Marshal
The Deadly Trackers
The Devil's Rain
The Return of a Man Called Horse
The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday
Who'll Stop the Rain
Goin' South
Eagle's Wing
Cattle Annie and Little Britches
Caveman
Romancing the Stone
Power
The Old ******
Revenge
Fat Man and Little Boy_


----------



## ElPaso2012

Longford said:


> The offer must have been very good, to lure you to Durango.
> 
> Here's what the U.S. Department of State Travel Warning for Mexico says, about Durango (the state, and the city):
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Mexico
> 
> Best of luck.


There are "no non-essential travel" warnings for half of Mexico on that page. They only advise "caution" in the City of Durango. She'll have the people at the school to advise her on safety issues and her own good sense. Why scare her? She's going to have a big adventure!

Sorry for the dupe. The post didn't appear at first, so I posted the second one.


----------



## Isla Verde

Most of us know that US Department of State travel warnings tend to err on the side of caution.


----------



## laurenS147

"You should defer non-essential travel to the state of Durango, except the city of Durango where you should exercise caution. "

I read that, too. I read every article I could put my hands on, and have tried to talk with as many people as possible to make sure I was making a safe, informed decision. But, I also think that you should exercise caution in any large city. I do have some concerns, but I've been met with so much negativity by my family and friends, I cannot discuss those with them. I am a young, blondish hair, blue-eyed, white chick, moving with her little boy. Wont know anyone other than coworkers. I have to dress very nice for work (heels, blazers & dress pants) and will be walking to work every day. Do you think I will not be safe there? Should I carry a sign that says, I'm a teacher, I make no money, don't kidnap me?


----------



## AlanMexicali

laurenS147 said:


> "You should defer non-essential travel to the state of Durango, except the city of Durango where you should exercise caution. "
> 
> I read that, too. I read every article I could put my hands on, and have tried to talk with as many people as possible to make sure I was making a safe, informed decision. But, I also think that you should exercise caution in any large city. I do have some concerns, but I've been met with so much negativity by my family and friends, I cannot discuss those with them. I am a young, blondish hair, blue-eyed, white chick, moving with her little boy. Wont know anyone other than coworkers. I have to dress very nice for work (heels, blazers & dress pants) and will be walking to work every day. Do you think I will not be safe there? Should I carry a sign that says, I'm a teacher, I make no money, don't kidnap me?


It appears we have no personal experience as Durago is off the beaten path.


----------



## ElPaso2012

laurenS147 said:


> "You should defer non-essential travel to the state of Durango, except the city of Durango where you should exercise caution. "
> 
> I read that, too. I read every article I could put my hands on, and have tried to talk with as many people as possible to make sure I was making a safe, informed decision. But, I also think that you should exercise caution in any large city. I do have some concerns, but I've been met with so much negativity by my family and friends, I cannot discuss those with them. I am a young, blondish hair, blue-eyed, white chick, moving with her little boy. Wont know anyone other than coworkers. I have to dress very nice for work (heels, blazers & dress pants) and will be walking to work every day. Do you think I will not be safe there? Should I carry a sign that says, I'm a teacher, I make no money, don't kidnap me?


That's a tough one since you won't know anything about the neighborhood until you get there. Hopefully the people at the school will be able to give you some good advice, maybe even a ride home, at least at first.


----------



## Isla Verde

laurenS147 said:


> "You should defer non-essential travel to the state of Durango, except the city of Durango where you should exercise caution. "
> 
> I read that, too. I read every article I could put my hands on, and have tried to talk with as many people as possible to make sure I was making a safe, informed decision. But, I also think that you should exercise caution in any large city. I do have some concerns, but I've been met with so much negativity by my family and friends, I cannot discuss those with them. I am a young, blondish hair, blue-eyed, white chick, moving with her little boy. Wont know anyone other than coworkers. I have to dress very nice for work (heels, blazers & dress pants) and will be walking to work every day. Do you think I will not be safe there? Should I carry a sign that says, I'm a teacher, I make no money, don't kidnap me?


I don't think the sign will be necessary . Since your school is providing you with a place to live and has every reason to keep its teachers safe and happy, I am sure that your living quarters are in a safe neighborhood. Why not ask your contact person at the school for the name of another teacher, someone who's been working there for awhile, who can answer your questions and address your concerns?


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> I don't think the sign will be necessary . Since your school is providing you with a place to live and has every reason to keep its teachers safe and happy, I am sure that your living quarters are in a safe neighborhood. Why not ask your contact person at the school for the name of another teacher, someone who's been working there for awhile, who can answer your questions and address your concerns?


That's a great idea Isla!
I think she will be doing great in her new job, probably the only 2 things I could suggest right now:
- When in the city, do not be as friendly as in the US, being a young woman that could lead to misunderstandings in Durango
- Durango has lots of alacranes , make sure your employers have already fumigated the apartment for them, I would buy a UV light to look for them from time to time, just to make sure.

Saludos y bienvenida!


----------



## laurenS147

I've been put into contact with a few teachers who live and work there, and are from other countries, and they have nothing but good things to say. One even came as a single mother herself and has now been there for 12 years and married. I am going to err on the side of caution, but am trying to think as positively as possible. 

I don't know what alacranes are, but I'm about to google it!


----------



## Isla Verde

laurenS147 said:


> I've been put into contact with a few teachers who live and work there, and are from other countries, and they have nothing but good things to say. One even came as a single mother herself and has now been there for 12 years and married. I am going to err on the side of caution, but am trying to think as positively as possible.
> 
> I don't know what alacranes are, but I'm about to google it!


Alacranes = scorpions!! Now you've had your first Spanish lesson  .

Have you told your friends and relatives what people who actually live in Durango and work at your school have to say about what it's like there?


----------



## ElPaso2012

Isla Verde said:


> I don't think the sign will be necessary . Since your school is providing you with a place to live and has every reason to keep its teachers safe and happy, I am sure that your living quarters are in a safe neighborhood. Why not ask your contact person at the school for the name of another teacher, someone who's been working there for awhile, who can answer your questions and address your concerns?


Isla, I knew you would have some great advice for her. Lauren's anxiety is almost palpable, but who would not have those concerns about safety in a new country, especially with a young son? I for one am really looking forward to seeing her safe and sound and at peace. Plus, I want to know more about Durango...


----------



## GARYJ65

Alacranes; scorpions

There are lots of types of those bugs everywhere, but Durango one's are dangerous

I'm very glad you already got opinions with fellow teachers!
You will like it very much and your son will pick up the language in no time


----------



## Longford

ElPaso2012 said:


> Nothing in that bulletin would prevent me from moving there.


Fine. But the question isn't about you ... or me ... is it?



> I doubt if the OP will have any problems there with crime if she takes the advice of the other people working at her school.


Yes, the advice of her co-workers will be a very important consideration.


----------



## traveltime

Lauren, would you have time to post a quick follow-up? I'm most interested in the safety aspect. I have a friend in Durango and would like to visit, but always get scared of course when reading about the drug violence in northern Mexico. I've been to Monterrey, and everything was normal but it's still scary when you read about some of the stuff that happens.

Thanks Lauren for the information you've posted thus far and to the other posters too.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=laurenS147;1478241]"You should defer non-essential travel to the state of Durango, except the city of Durango where you should exercise caution. "

I read that, too. I read every article I could put my hands on, and have tried to talk with as many people as possible to make sure I was making a safe, informed decision. But, I also think that you should exercise caution in any large city. I do have some concerns, but I've been met with so much negativity by my family and friends, I cannot discuss those with them. I am a young, blondish hair, blue-eyed, white chick, moving with her little boy. Wont know anyone other than coworkers. I have to dress very nice for work (heels, blazers & dress pants) and will be walking to work every day. Do you think I will not be safe there? Should I carry a sign that says, I'm a teacher, I make no money, don't kidnap me?[/QUOTE]_

Welcome to Mexico, Lauren and don´t let people frighten you with those State Department warnings which typically overstate the dangers of many places around the world including many in Mexico. Of course, you should exercise caution anywhere you visit around the world until you become familiar with the place just as I would if visiting Dallas. When I was a young man in the 1960s, I spent over a year traveling extensively and alone, often hitchhiking, throughout Europe, East Africa and the Indian Subcontinent at a time when very few people did that in many regions I visited - especially in East Africa where I found myself in áreas where I was the only non-Peace Corps employee foreigner in many places I visited. My former employer in San Francisco and family back in Alabama thought I was nuts to do that and maybe they were right but now that I´m in my 70s, I look back on that year plus of great intercultural experiences while I was still young as priceless. I presumed way back then, I wouldn´t untertake such an adventure in my, shall we say, old age even though I am now finacially able to do so when back then I was poor as a churchmouse bur did it anyway. I´ll bet you will never regret this adventure and will really enjoy Durango City.

In 14 years of living in Mexico as retirees and resident today in both Jalisco and Chiapas, my wife and I do not regret for one minute leaving Northern California and moving down here versus our practical retirement alternatives of the U.S or France where we have families. When we decided to move part of each year to San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas in 2006, home of the Zapatista rebellion and, today, a power base for certain drug cartels with serious religious and cultural problems within the community often leading to violence, friends in Jalisco questioned our sanity. That move to the Chiapas Highlands was one of the smartest moves we ever made in over 40 years of married life. I say, head for Durango City and don´t worry for a miinute what people back home think of your move. Every place looks more exotic and often more dangerous from afar whether Durango or San Cristóbal in Mexico or my old home of Birmingham which erupted in interracial violence back in the 60s when people from other parts of the U.S. were afraid to travel there. You´ll probably survive and enjoy this experience and be rewarded personally for having undertaken the adventure. My guess is you´lll lke Durango so much - it is beautiful country which is one reason Hollywood loved that countryside so much - you'll never want to return to those Texas flatlands again. 

The best of luck to you.


----------



## citlali

Guys you are postin on an inactivve thresad. Laren is bac in the States probably Washingon by now and is probably busy with other things...


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> Guys you are postin on an inactivve thresad. Laren is bac in the States probably Washingon by now and is probably busy with other things...


You're right, citlali. Time to close it.


----------

